
The billion-dollar fight for control of mobile money - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/03/the-billion-dollar-fight-for-control-of-mobile-money.ars
======
joejohnson
I wonder what Apple's plans are for entering this market. Certainly if they
add NFC to the iPhone, they will have to take slightly less than 30% of each
transaction ;)

